# CC Marina



## Freeze (Apr 10, 2004)

I haven't been on in a while and I'm sure it's been discussed but are they really going to put a marina on Ceasar's Creek lake? Not sure we need anything to encourage more traffic on that lake, but it would give more structure to fish at night  and sunny days.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I think construction will start in 2013 and is supposed to be in operation in 2014. They have been out and doing some survey work already.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

gonna be down by the kids pond


----------



## Freeze (Apr 10, 2004)

The kids pond - is that close to the bridge?


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

The marina is going to go between the 73 bridge and beach.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Marinas have their good and bad points...The State only cares about bringing in more money with a Marina, so in the short term it will hurt the fishery with the drawn down. But, after a few years the fish will have New areas of cover...most docks now are floating, they provide shade, but do not provide vertical cover such as poles etc...this can be supplemented in different ways!
It also gives fishermen other areas to fish in Fall and Winter if there is no safe ice or if they just want to go out on a dock and sit! Also after a few years the traffic dies down, I have seen many boats at CJ that never seem to leave the dock all year and I'm out there alot! Overall with the restaurants, baitshops, restrooms, and a new fishing areas that come with a Marina....it benefits the fishermen in the long run!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Freeze said:


> The kids pond - is that close to the bridge?


yes it is.. turn like your going to the beach first turn is on the right


----------



## Freeze (Apr 10, 2004)

Good points Intimidator - I'm excited already..


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Pretty sure this marina is to have floating docks as well. Haven't seen any construction plans but hope they don't draw the lake down to much.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

The only good thing the marina is that it will bring is more saa to look at while your fishing in June or July! Can't wait for the lake lice AKA Jet skiers to infest C.C.....


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

you guys think when the get the marina in they will fix up a dock to use on the lake year round?


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Bluebuster6912 said:


> you guys think when the get the marina in they will fix up a dock to use on the lake year round?



It would be nice if they could put a concrete dock like they have up in the creek but, I doubt it, not for us fishermen. If the sailboat/speedboat/jetski crowed wanted it I bet they would.

Maybe someone could find out who we could pester to try and get one before the plans are 100% finalized.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

mason there's a cement dock down where the kids pond is near the 73 bridge.. next i go i'm gonna fish there


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

Bluebuster6912 said:


> you guys think when the get the marina in they will fix up a dock to use on the lake year round?





Mason52 said:


> Maybe someone could find out who we could pester to try and get one before the plans are 100% finalized.


It would be really nice to have something year round. Really blows when it's nice and your a one man operation putting the boat in the water. No place to tie up to or beech it to park or get the trailer. There has to be a better way than no way. 

MASON: Where do I sign up?


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Mason52 said:


> It would be nice if they could put a concrete dock like they have up in the creek but, I doubt it, not for us fishermen. If the sailboat/speedboat/jetski crowed wanted it I bet they would.
> 
> Maybe someone could find out who we could pester to try and get one before the plans are 100% finalized.


Alan Furgeson is the Park Manager, District 5 and the Corps of Engineers. I think we need to make them aware how important that we think an area to launch a boat safely all year would be.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

I just spoke to a nice Army Corp gentleman at the lakes operations division and the told me that the marina is a state project and that no one has discussed a draw down of the lake water level with the corp yet. One of the things he mentioned when I brought up a permanent dock was that the shear force of the ice was a huge factor for anything permanent on the main lake. He said ice was a very destructive force to the boat ramps, pilons, etc. Maybe that is why they have floating docks. He also confirmed that the state had been doing site surveying and had taken core samples to find bed rock.


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

I understand the issue with ice causing problems with a permanent dock at the ramp. But to be honest all we really need is 100 ft wide section of deep sand base to be able to beech the boat just off the ramp. That's all we have in a lot of places by the big O in Florida to use. Just south of the Wellman ramp would do the job. And the area being a no wake zone anyway it would keep erosion to a minimum and the ice wouldn't bother it. A little up keep and everybody is happy and safe! I would still like a dock but sand will do in the winter.


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

The other thing we have to consider is the state is flat broke.......

They aint about to go buidlin stuff on our wish lists ifn it dont make the park some money. I'd love to see a waterfowl refuge/resting area on CC, but that aint never gonna happen.

Personally I never could understand why there arent park access fees, parkin pass kinda deal. Lots of folks besides hunters and fishers get to use the lake completely free........

Park cant even afford to pick up the trash around the lake.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Matt Hougan said:


> The other thing we have to consider is the state is flat broke.......
> 
> They aint about to go buidlin stuff on our wish lists ifn it dont make the park some money. I'd love to see a waterfowl refuge/resting area on CC, but that aint never gonna happen.
> 
> ...


If they're flat broke then why are they even considering doing it in the first place?


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

Parks did not fund this marina project. The cash comes from the Waterways Safety fund which is administered by the Division of Watercraft. Watercraft gets the money from gas tax returned from the sale of marine fuels, watercraft registrations, USCG, etc. It can only be used on boat based projects (not picking up litter). So far as courtesy docks at the ramps....yes they can fund that but there has to a stated need and public support for it.

That is exactly how the marina got funded. The sailing club and local marinas got people together, held public meetings (3-4 years ago), and got the state to commit to building the marina.

Watercraft spends millions per year on developing facilities around the state. They grant monies through a competetive process.....the moderniization of the ramps at Alum Creek were recently funded for repairs after pressure from fisherman.

If a ramp project is bad enough I believe they keep a supply of emergency repair money which can be take care of quick fixes.

Contact the Springfield Watercraft office....they cover Caeser Creek

Rich


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Richman said:


> Parks did not fund this marina project. The cash comes from the Waterways Safety fund which is administered by the Division of Watercraft. Watercraft gets the money from gas tax returned from the sale of marine fuels, watercraft registrations, USCG, etc. It can only be used on boat based projects (not picking up litter). So far as courtesy docks at the ramps....yes they can fund that but there has to a stated need and public support for it.
> 
> That is exactly how the marina got funded. The sailing club and local marinas got people together, held public meetings (3-4 years ago), and got the state to commit to building the marina.
> 
> ...


Awesome info. So this marina is free to the CC boating public?


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

spfldbassguy said:


> If they're flat broke then why are they even considering doing it in the first place?


Being broke wouldn't stop the State from spending money any more then it does the fine folks in Washington. All we need is a chunk of concrete but, I guess you still got to do the politicin in the right way to get it.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Matt Hougan said:


> The other thing we have to consider is the state is flat broke.......
> 
> They aint about to go buidlin stuff on our wish lists ifn it dont make the park some money. I'd love to see a waterfowl refuge/resting area on CC, but that aint never gonna happen.
> 
> ...


I too would love to see a waterfowl refuge there, but that will never happen. They tried the pay to launch thing there a few years ago and it was shot down by people not willing to help. Every state around us has a launching fee at state docks why can't we. Try and start that back up.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Matt Hougan said:


> Awesome info. So this marina is free to the CC boating public?


Well, not really. If you want a slip, you'll have to pay for that. 

Consider this a UDF for boaters. You can get gas, food and bait, pay for your slip rental and that's probably it.


----------



## Freeze (Apr 10, 2004)

Matt Hougan said:


> The other thing we have to consider is the state is flat broke.......
> 
> .
> 
> ...


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

there's a launch in hessel MI that charges $5 which isn't bad


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

backlashed said:


> Well, not really. If you want a slip, you'll have to pay for that.
> 
> Consider this a UDF for boaters. You can get gas, food and bait, pay for your slip rental and that's probably it.


This is my point. Who ever is paying for all this isnt gonna just build stuff on our wish list . They'll build stuff on our wish list and then get their money back!

If funding is short then everyone that uses the park for what ever activity they choose should share equally in the up keep and improvement not just the boaters/fishers and hunters. Now we have mountain bike trails, hiking trails, gazebos with playground equipment, swimmers, sunbathers, family picnics, fossil diggers, you name it. How many people use CC and never contribute a penny?

I bet they close that UDF before we duck hunters take to the lake......LOL


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

What about charging the fellas looking for a good time? 5O springs looks like a George Michael video on some days for goodness sakes...They seem to be taking over some of the public areas around the lake.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Freeze (Apr 10, 2004)

catmando said:


> What about charging the fellas looking for a good time? 5O springs looks like a George Michael video on some days for goodness sakes...They seem to be taking over some of the public areas around the lake.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


What is 50 Springs? : )


----------

